# hot dog / hotdoquero



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora, es muy común comer hot dogs, les decimos jatdogs y a las personas que los preparan, pues les llamamos hotdoqueros. ¿Cómo les dicen ustedes? De acuerdo a la definición al hotdog se le conoce como perro caliente o perrito caliente. ¿Así lo conocen ustedes? 
*hot dog *


(voz i.) m. perrito caliente.
Saludos


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina los conocemos como panchos y pancheros, respectivamente.  

En Uruguay a los panchos los llaman frankfurters (auque creo que estos últimos vienen envueltos en una lámina de tocino), pero no sé cómo llaman a los que los venden.

Este hilo puede resultar interesante.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante el hilo, gracias Mateamargo.
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por acá no hay personas que preparen sólo perritos calientes así que no hay nombre para diferenciarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Por acá no hay personas que preparen sólo perritos calientes así que no hay nombre para diferenciarlos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En el caso de que los hubiera, creo que les llamaríamos salchicheros


----------



## lamartus

Mangato said:


> En el caso de que los hubiera, creo que les llamaríamos salchicheros



Pues yo más bien creo que serían "vendedores de perritos calientes" porque lo de salchicheros, al menos por mis rumbos, son los que venden salchichas y otras viandas en las salchicherías.

Saludos matutinos .


----------



## Mangato

lamartus said:


> Pues yo más bien creo que serían "vendedores de perritos calientes" porque lo de salchicheros, al menos por mis rumbos, son los que venden salchichas y otras viandas en las salchicherías.
> 
> Saludos matutinos .


 

 Es que entre salchichero y perrero, opté por lo primero,   
Jo, encima sale un ripio

Saludos y feliz fin de semana


----------



## Fray Luis

En Chile los "hot dogs" se conocen como "completos".

Por cierto, en el Cono Sur llaman vienesa a ese tipo de salchicha y en España se conoce como salchicha de Frankfurt. ¿Cuál su verdadero origen? También hay que señalar que a veces en inglés por hot dog se entiende no necesariamente el emparedado sino la salchicha en sí.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es un hotdoguero, con G.


----------



## Arnold2

*Atención - Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos.

¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para _hot-dog_ (o _hotdog_) en español de manera que quede claro para todas las personas hispanohablantes que se trata de una comida hecha normalmente con pan, salchicha y (salsa de) mostaza? Ya he visto que en algunas partes (México, creo) las personas lo llaman 'pancho', pero me gustaría saber de un término más general para eso. El diccionario de WordReference sugiere 'perrito caliente', pero no estoy seguro si eso suena bien a todos los hablantes de español, ¿qué os parece?

Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Arnold.

Aquí en España decimos _perrito caliente_.

Un saludo 

P.D. Aparte de mostaza, también suele llevar ketchup.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

En Colombia: «perro caliente», o simplemente «perro».


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mate said:


> En Uruguay a los panchos los llaman frankfurters (auque creo que estos últimos vienen envueltos en una lámina de tocino), pero no sé cómo llaman a los que los venden.


Tu grafía es la culta, la que proviene del alemán, la popular es *franfrúteres *y el que los vende de manera ambulante en canchas de fútbol y similares es el *franfrutero*. También *panchos,* mismo perro con distinto collar, pero no existe el "panchero". Los de tocino son franfrúteres o panchos envueltos en panceta. Si aquí los llamaran perros, seguro que más de uno pensaría que pasaron a mejor vida a algún mejor amigo del hombre y lo vistieron de salchicha.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile, como ya se dijo: “completo”.  Aunque no faltan los respingados que han comenzado a usar “hot-dog”.
La diferencia entre el completo chileno y los panchos o similares que he comido en otros países es que acá lleva muchas cosas, no sólo mostaza y ketchup.  Cada restaurante tiene su propia receta, pero los ingredientes básicos son siempre tomate, palta, chucrut (o salsa americana), mayonesa y la llamada “salsa verde” (cebolla amortiguada picada muy fina con cilantro o perejil)
También varía un poco la denominación según el restaurante, pues algunos son especialistas y tienen distintas variedades, así tenemos “vienesa italiana, dinámica, turca, brasileña, etc”, pero la denominación “base”, la que usa la mayoría, siempre es “completo”.
Lo de “perro/perrito caliente” no se usa, y suena más bien a perro tras una perra en celo.
Y no tenemos, que yo sepa, un nombre específico para el que los vende, aunque por supuesto existe “El Rey del Completo”.
Me dio hambre.
_


----------



## Mangato

Hoy en España perrito caliente es el término popular casi exclusivo para este alimento. Pero no siempre fue así. Recuerdo que hace muchos años pedir un perrito caliente era casi una grosería o una tomadura de pelo. Los chicos bien educados debían pedir un bocadillo de salchicha con mostaza y tomate. Los demás pedíamos como nos daba la gana, y aún protestábamos. ¿No tenías otra parte del perro para darme? Como es obvio, el nombre viene la similitud entre la salchicha que asoma del pan y el apéndice que asoma del vientre del can cuando se se aproxima a una congénere en celo.
Con respecto a la diferencia entre salchicha de Viena y la de Frankfurt parece ser que la primera es de carne porcina y vacuna y la segunda de porcino exclusivamente.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá les decimos dogos y al que los hace... el güey de los dogos. 

También les seguimos llamando hot dogs (jatdogs), como estamos pegados a los EUA es inevitaaaable , los que los hacen son hotdogueros.

Lo interesante es que hay muchos "estilos" como es una ciudad con mucha población flotante la gente de fuera ha hecho sus versiones muy particulares y bastante alejadas del hot dog original, con chorizo, con queso Oaxaca, con queso de fundido, con pico de gallo, con frijoles, el long foot (de 30 cms.) envuelto en tocino, con aguacate,  etc.


----------



## Filimer

Mangato said:


> Como es obvio, el nombre viene la similitud entre la salchicha que asoma del pan y el apéndice que asoma del vientre del can cuando se se aproxima a una congénere en celo.


Espero que sea una broma. Yo pensaba que era por los perros salchicha (Dachshund), pero aquí http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hotdog dice: It is said to echo a 19c. suspicion (occasionally justified) that sausages contained dog meat.


----------



## Filimer

Vampiro said:


> En Chile, como ya se dijo: “completo”.  Aunque no faltan los respingados que han comenzado a usar “hot-dog”.


Mi experiencia personal es que hasta comienzos de la década de 1980 se decía hot-dog, y un caso particular era el "hot-dog completo", que tenía mayonesa, mostaza, chucrut y tomate. El ketchup no se conocía. Después la gente le empezó a decir completo a cualquier hot-dog, y ahora un completo casi nunca lleva chucrut.

La persona que prepara completos en Chile es un completero. "maestro completero" sale 443 veces en Google.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Perrito o perrito caliente / El tío de los perritos


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi tierra, frankfurt (pronunciado _fránfur_).


----------



## Vampiro

Filimer said:


> Mi experiencia personal es que hasta comienzos de la década de 1980 se decía hot-dog, y un caso particular era el "hot-dog completo", que tenía mayonesa, mostaza, chucrut y tomate. El ketchup no se conocía. Después la gente le empezó a decir completo a cualquier hot-dog, y ahora un completo casi nunca lleva chucrut.
> 
> La persona que prepara completos en Chile es un completero. "maestro completero" sale 443 veces en Google.


Bueno, si de experiencias personales se trata yo vengo escuchando y diciendo completo desde la década del 60, y creo que respingados ha habido en todas las épocas; siempre hay algunos a los que les suena “más fino” decir hot-dog.  Mi apreciación es que ahora abundan un poco más.
Sin ir más lejos, recuerdo que no hace mucho estuvo de aniversario el restaurante donde desde hace casi 60 años se sirven los completos más famosos de Chile.
Lo de “maestro completero” es verdad, así se solicitan en los avisos de empleo, pero no es un término que se use mucho en la calle, la gente no dice “voy a comer donde el completero”.
 
Aniversario.
 
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Arnold2 said:


> *Atención - Hilos unidos*​
> 
> 
> Hola a todos.
> 
> ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción para _hot-dog_ (o _hotdog_) en español de manera que quede claro para todas las personas hispanohablantes que se trata de una comida hecha normalmente con pan, salchicha y (salsa de) mostaza? Ya he visto que en algunas partes (México, creo) las personas lo llaman 'pancho', pero me gustaría saber de un término más general para eso. El diccionario de WordReference sugiere 'perrito caliente', pero no estoy seguro si eso suena bien a todos los hablantes de español, ¿qué os parece?
> 
> Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


 
Como verás... no hay modo de responderte. Son muchas las variantes, incluso en un mismo país como México. Para echar más leña al fuego, diré que por el centro de este país se suelen llamar _jochos_.

Déjalo en hot-dog, seguro que todo el mundo te entenderá.


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Déjalo en hot-dog, seguro que todo el mundo te entenderá.



Eso es la pura verdad.
_


----------



## Aserolf

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá es un *hotdoguero*, con G.


También soy de Torreón y no había escuchado el término... creo que yo siempre le había llamado: "El señor que vende hot-dogs" o "El del puesto de hot-dogs" o "El del carro de los hot-dogs", etc. etc. cosas por el estilo.

Eso sí, a los que venden o preparan "lonches" ("tortas" para otras partes del país) siempre les he conocido como "loncheros"...  - Aunque claro, este es ya tema para otro hilo...



Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Como verás... no hay modo de responderte. Son muchas las variantes, incluso en un mismo país como México. Para echar más leña al fuego, diré que por el centro de este país se suelen llamar _*jochos*_.
> Déjalo en hot-dog, seguro que todo el mundo te entenderá.


Por eso digo que siempre me quedo sorprendida de las variantes dentro de un mismo país.  Pero, ¿de dónde viene lo de *"jochos"* ?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Aserolf said:


> Por eso digo que siempre me quedo sorprendida de las variantes dentro de un mismo país. Pero, ¿de dónde viene lo de *"jochos"* ?


 
Jo Hot Cho Dog, pero ni idea... suele hacerse ese tipo de _corrupción _con varias palabras:
El coche VW se llama Vocho o Vochito.
El taxi se llama tacho.

Cosas de las variantes...


----------



## englishfroggy

En Puebla lo pronunciamos "jotdog" y no "jatdog". También hay quienes les dicen jochos. Al que los vende, nomás he oído que le digan "el de los hotdogs", aunque a su negocio le decimos "el puesto de hotdogs" o "carrito de hotdogs".

Sí se dice a veces "perros calientes", pero es obviamente una calca del inglés que nadie usa cotidianamente.


----------



## Erreconerre

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora, es muy común comer hot dogs, les decimos jatdogs y a las personas que los preparan, pues les llamamos hotdoqueros. ¿Cómo les dicen ustedes? De acuerdo a la definición al hotdog se le conoce como perro caliente o perrito caliente. ¿Así lo conocen ustedes?
> *hot dog *
> 
> 
> (voz i.) m. perrito caliente.
> Saludos


 
Sé que la traducción literal es _perro caliente_. Pero si alguien lo llamara así nadie lo entendería. Porque lo común es _jatdog:_ un jatdog con doble güini.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Erreconerre said:


> Sé que la traducción literal es _perro caliente_. Pero si alguien lo llamara así nadie lo entendería. Porque lo común es _jatdog:_ un jatdog o jotdog con doble güini. ¡Explícanos qué es eso, paisano! Por acá, ni idea.


----------



## Janis Joplin

¿Doble guini? Son dos salchichas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Doble guini? Son dos salchichas.


 
Ah, OK.
¿Güini o guini?


----------



## merquiades

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ah, OK.
> ¿Güini o guini?



"Güini" será otro anglicismo. "Wieny", típico en el inglés de EEUU, es diminutivo de "wiener", que significa "vienés" o "salchicha de Viena" en alemán, o sea la salchicha esa típica de los perritos calientes.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ah, OK.
> ¿Güini o guini?




Güini.


----------



## la_machy

> Ah, OK.
> ¿Güini o guini?


Es 'g*ü*ini' (aunque muchos decimos 'salchicha').
Y los que venden los 'jotdogs' o 'dogos' (así les llaman los más chavos), son 'jotdo*q*ueros.
El 'completo' chileno se ve igual al 'dogo' de Hermosillo.
Aunque a mí no me gustan, debo decir que en mi tierra son superfamosos y demandados.
Si pudieramos poner enlaces a _youtube_, les pondría uno acerca de los 'hot-dogs' de Sonora, hecho por la CBS y se llama ''How Far Would you go for a Hot Dog?'' _by CBS_. Es muy ilustrativo.
Pero como no se puede, no lo pongo...

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

merquiades said:


> "Güini" será otro anglicismo. "Wieny", típico en el inglés de EEUU, es diminutivo de "wiener", que significa "vienés" o "salchicha de Viena" en alemán, o sea la salchicha esa típica de los perritos calientes.


 
Puf... jamás me lo hubiera imaginado... puede ser, puede ser.
Gracias por las aclaraciones... para acá, el centro de México, término absolutamente desconocido.


----------



## merquiades

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Puf... jamás me lo hubiera imaginado... puede ser, puede ser.
> Gracias por las aclaraciones... para acá, el centro de México, término absolutamente desconocido.



Sí, es una palabra que ha viajado mucho.  Por cierto, es curioso que hayáis puesto la ortografía "Güini" por lo mucho que os molesta "Güisqui". La verdad es que no me gusta la palabra, ni siquiera en inglés, menos aún comer este tipo de salchicha.


----------



## la_machy

merquiades said:


> Sí, es una palabra que ha viajado mucho. Por cierto, es curioso que hayáis puesto la ortografía "Güini" por lo mucho que os molesta "Güisqui". La verdad es que no me gusta la palabra, ni siquiera en inglés, menos aún comer este tipo de salchicha.


Yo soy una de esas personas a quienes le molesta ver escrito 'güisqui' (incluso había dicho que jamás lo escribiría y lo sostengo ), sin embargo, en el caso de 'güini' (que tampoco me gusta, ni escrito ni degustado, pero _esa_ es la pronunciación), me atrevo a decir que rara vez, si no es que nunca, se ve escrito. En Sonora lo oigo mucho pero no lo veo escrito. 
Como ya se comentó, es común decir 'jatdog' o 'jotdog', pero escribimos 'hot dog'.


Saludos, merquiades .


----------



## tesalia

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora, es muy común comer hot dogs, les decimos jatdogs y a las personas que los preparan, pues les llamamos hotdoqueros. ¿Cómo les dicen ustedes? De acuerdo a la definición al hotdog se le conoce como perro caliente o perrito caliente. ¿Así lo conocen ustedes? [...]


Por aquí, Venezuela, se dice 'perro caliente', o simplemente 'perro'; y a la persona que lo prepara lo formal es llamarlo 'vendedor de perros calientes', pero lo común o popular es 'perrero' o 'perrocalentero'.

Saludos,
Tess.


----------

